# CPT 33249 medical necessity



## nellt (Dec 11, 2015)

Procedure: 33249
Diagosis: Cardiomyopathy
Denial: Medical Necessity

I am interested to learn about the Q0 modifier and Z00.6 diagnosis code. Does the patient actually need to be enrolled in a Clinical Research Program to use these? If so, how do you get them entered?
Since this patient is not entered in a Clinical Research Program do I appeal with a Letter of Medical Necessity from my doctor and ask for reconsideration?
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 11, 2015)

From 2014, I'm not sure if it was up to date or not

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=93535


----------

